# Goat Milk Source in Los Angeles



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I've a friend who just recently gave birth to twin boys by c-section. They are coming home soon. We would like to find a source for fresh, raw goat's milk in or around Los Angeles. Mom is not able to produce enough milk to support both babies, and needs to supplement. Thanks in advance for any information you can give me!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Check here if you haven't.

http://realmilk.com/where1.html#ca


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Henry's grocery stores sell two brands of fresh goat milk (not raw, unfortunately, but in cartons) one is Myrenberg which no one I know likes the taste of, and another brand, Sun Harvest which is pretty good, just a tiny bit goaty. Much as I'd like raw milk, too, the cost of the milk plus miles and miles of driving multiple times a week make it unmanageable for me (San Diego county) especially with gas well over $3.30 a gallon. Henry's is all over LA and Orange counties.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

I know that it's like wearing a sign that says "Flame me", but I wouldn't recommend raw milk for any infant under six months of age. I'm so paranoid over that issue that I ask any new milk customer if the intended use of our raw milk is for an infant.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Flame flame!! JK! But seriously, my cousin's baby did do awesome on the raw milk. I was producing it though so we know how the animals were cared for and I'm super careful about mold etc. Also froze the milk so by the time they got it any sick animal would have shown before they drank it.


----------

